# Emblem/crest ID req'd



## KraziKanuK (Apr 11, 2006)

In Broken Eagles 1 on pg 15 is a D-9 said to be of JG4. Under the missing mg hatch is an emblem/crest.

Can anyone say what the character is?

This question is being asked in this thread, http://www.luftwaffe-experten.org/f...-experten.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=1650


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 11, 2006)

File not found on ur link KK...


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 12, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> File not found on ur link KK...


I guess it won't let one link directly to the thread. Here is the main.
http://www.luftwaffe-experten.org/forums/

It is in the *Colours, Markings Codes, Emblems Photo Identification > Unit Personal Emblems* section.


----------

